# Anyone racing a Defy?



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

I cracked up a custom frame roughly one month ago and have been looking at Giants. My frame was a bit inbetween sizes for the TCR Advanced Geometry (old bike - 56cm virtual TT with 170mm headtube). 

If I choose the TCR Advanced I can go for the M/L and run some spacers on the steerer tube (aesthetically unpleasing). or go up to a Large and run a shorter stem (handling slower and still aesthetically unpleasing).

This brings up the question of the Defy - Anyone racing these bikes? I could slam the stem with no steerer tube and approximate my old fit. Feedback?

Me - 4K miles per year with 6 to 10 each Cat 4/5 races per year (mix of crits and road races).


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

I think that both 2009 Defy Advanced and 2009 TCR Advanced are the same kind of carbon frame but with different geometry, like a higher head tube. The Advanced SL is another beast...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

My LBS owner is a track rider and he uses the Defy as a training bike. He finds the bottom bracket plenty stiff. The frameset is also slightly lighter than the TCR Advanced. I have a Defy Advanced as well and it compares well good with my Pinarello 3:13 - just as stiff and much more comfy.


----------



## ascheurer (Jul 30, 2009)

I just got a TCR Advanced (2), but also rode the Defy Advanced (2). If you really want a race bike, I would recommend the TCR in the SAME SIZE that you're comfortable on with the Defy. The bikes should be the same price and stiffness is very similar; however, I found the TCR to be much more responsive than the Defy (handling and acceleration are better, IMO).

Andy


----------



## Roadie41 (Sep 18, 2009)

ascheurer said:


> I just got a TCR Advanced (2), but also rode the Defy Advanced (2). If you really want a race bike, I would recommend the TCR in the SAME SIZE that you're comfortable on with the Defy. The bikes should be the same price and stiffness is very similar; however, I found the TCR to be much more responsive than the Defy (handling and acceleration are better, IMO).
> 
> Andy


I would second that opinion. I recently purchased a TCR Advanced 3, but tested out a Defy Advanced 2. The TCR handled more aggresively and did seem to have better acceleration.


----------

